# Fred, your opinion on this law suet



## ReformedWretch (Jan 7, 2005)

Does he stand any chance at all? It sounds so stupid to me.

CLEVELAND - A viewer is suing NBC for $2.5 million, contending that he threw up because of a "Fear Factor" episode in which contestants ate rats mixed in a blender.

Austin Aitken told The Associated Press he watches "Fear Factor" often and had no problem with past installments where the reality show's participants ate worms and insects in pursuit of a $50,000 prize _ but eating rats went "too far."

"It's barbaric, some of the things they ask these individuals to do," Aitken said Thursday.

Aitken's handwritten lawsuit contends the rat-eating made his blood pressure rise, resulting in being dizzy and lightheaded _ and vomiting. Because he was disoriented he ran into a doorway, "causing suffering, injury and great pain."

Asked why he didn't shut off his television before the rat-eating segment, Aitken said he couldn't do it quick enough.

NBC responded with a brief statement: "We believe that the claim is completely without merit."

Aitken, a 49-year-old part-time paralegal, said he wants to send a message to NBC and other networks with the lawsuit. He said he isn't concerned with winning a cash judgment in court.

"I just put any figure. You really think I expect to get $2.5 million?" he said.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 7, 2005)

To my knowledge he is not related to me


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 7, 2005)

Didn't even notice that! You may want to get in on that action.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 7, 2005)

Man, if that guy wins,then I have many lawsuits to issue.I need a lawyer.



[Edited on 1-7-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## govols (Jan 7, 2005)

Does this mean that we can sue our favorite teams b/c they lose, get our blood pressure a boiling, lose us money and make us cry?

Show me the money!


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Does this mean that we can sue our favorite teams b/c they lose, get our blood pressure a boiling, lose us money and make us cry?
> 
> Show me the money!



No, you are expected to pay the coach to leave. How many arms and legs do you have!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 7, 2005)

He should sue himself for watching Fear Factor! What tripe!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 7, 2005)

This is called suing someone and hoping that they offer a settlement that would cost less money than to pay their lawyers to defend them (a popular American game).

I don't know all the facts, but it would appear to have no chance.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> This is called suing someone and hoping that they offer a settlement that would cost less money than to pay their lawyers to defend them (a popular American game).
> 
> I don't know all the facts, but it would appear to have no chance.





This guy is just suing a company with deep pockets and hoping that justice is blind to his foolishness and greed.

Which is not to say that I wouldn't mind "Fear Factor" dropping out of TV land forever.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 7, 2005)

> Which is not to say that I wouldn't mind "Fear Factor" dropping out of TV land forever.


----------

